# build quality or refurb



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Notice the missing clear plastic peice, multiple screw threads for the bottom plate, and the random solder joints. Should be a brand spanking new amp. Build quality or refurb? You tell me, picture attached. I got my suspicions...


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like someone was in a hurry. :surprised:

What amp?


----------



## TheSteve (Jun 15, 2018)

class D N-type mosfets
looks factory to me
a bit light on the solder, but sufficient
the topside solder is to the huge output trace running to the inductor


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

looks sketchy to me. it's a jx250/1d made in '17


----------

